# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Револьвер под патрон флобера Arminius HW4 2.5'' (Weihrauch) с деревянной рукоятью

## Феникс4

Новый. 3-5 выстрелов. Куплен в Стволе. Цена: 2500 грн. Кобура+70 патронов Dynamit Nobel (Германия) в подарок. 
Ссылка на описание:http://gunshop.com.ua/product/revolver-arminius-hw4-25-s-derevjannoj-rukojatju/
Фото: 
Тел. 099 569 8035.

----------


## ka4yrin

Предлагаю 1500 грн

Отправлено с моего GT-S5830i через Tapatalk

----------


## Феникс4

> Предлагаю 1500 грн
> 
> Отправлено с моего GT-S5830i через Tapatalk


  Спасибо. Нет. 
На правах АПа: Пистолет в продаже. Покупаем "игрушку" по цене вполовину ниже рыночной.)

----------


## bermud

1000 грв!

----------


## dtakaev

1500гр

----------


## Etherlords

Dynamit Nobe, клинит барабан очень часто.
заинтересован покупкой - сколько настрелов и цель продажи, лучше в личку.

----------


## Феникс4

Продан.

----------

